# vm install freebsd12 xorg Installation error



## 陈军是我 (Jul 26, 2021)

install 

```
root@test:/usr/home/chen # pkg install -y xorg

root@test:/usr/home/chen # startx
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.842 does not exist
ld-elf.so.1: 
/lib/libthr.so.3: version FBSD_1.6 required by /usr/local/bin/Xorg not found
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
root@test:/usr/home/chen #
```
What is this?  everyone help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2021)

Update your FreeBSD, it's out of date.


----------

